# TAXES 2021 - IRS Substitute W9 in play



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

I just went to pull my 2021 tax info from Uber's website. There is now only one choice under "Tax Settings". It's this IRS Substitute W9 form. Must this form be filled out first before Uber provides your totals for the year? The 2021 Yearly summery is not yet populated (of course they have until end of month). Haven't gotten anything from Uber on this.

Anyone been down this road?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Must this form be filled out first before Uber provides your totals for the year? No


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

YES i had this the last 6 months From grub hub And dd . 
Irs said i am using the incorrect names . So this for corrects your name . So i filled them out two times for each company.
I spoke to gh and told them what is the deal ? You have my legal name and social. I filed taxes four times with your company . Why this form now ? Stupidity . Fill it out send it back . Make sure your social number is on the paper. If not its a scam . 
If they know your sos number its not a scam .Its legeit


----------

